# Black sock on a very much chestnut horse?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

No idea but That is cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That is awesome looking! Subbing.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Possible chimera, or a really odd Bend'or spot?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably somatic mutation.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

No matter what it is, it's cool!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im going with somatic mutation
Here are some examples
(i think he may be a chamera though)



















I know this is one


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Now I don't care what that is but THAT is cool!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Likely somatic mutation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> Im going with somatic mutation
> Here are some examples
> (i think he may be a chamera though)
> 
> ...


I have never seen anything like these beauties!!!! Stunning 😍😍😍!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

thats awesome!


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

With the somatic mutation, does that link to any other known health concerns? Since it's a genetic "mistake" (for lack of a better term), does anyone know if that genetic shift trends to impact the health of the animal at some point? If it triggers hair color , does it maybe link to skin (propensity for tumor development) or organ complications? Genetic mutations being linked and all.

Just curious from a scientific standpoint.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Subbing because this is amazing!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

ALegUp said:


> With the somatic mutation, does that link to any other known health concerns? Since it's a genetic "mistake" (for lack of a better term), does anyone know if that genetic shift trends to impact the health of the animal at some point? If it triggers hair color , does it maybe link to skin (propensity for tumor development) or organ complications? Genetic mutations being linked and all.
> 
> Just curious from a scientific standpoint.


As far as I am aware, somatic mutations are just linked to color oddities right now. There is nothing out there saying if your horse has X somatic mutation it will have Y problem.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sure makes for a very interesting looking horse!
Striking, actually.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

The stud is actually graying on that spot. there are pics of that leg in the various stages of the graying process. Thats why i think he may be a chimera (twin was a gray while he was a bay) as opposed to a somatic mutation.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have seen photos on some of the horses, pretty cool looking. genetics are interesting


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woah trippy markings! Very nice!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ALegUp said:


> With the somatic mutation, does that link to any other known health concerns? Since it's a genetic "mistake" (for lack of a better term), does anyone know if that genetic shift trends to impact the health of the animal at some point? If it triggers hair color , does it maybe link to skin (propensity for tumor development) or organ complications? Genetic mutations being linked and all.
> 
> Just curious from a scientific standpoint.


To extend further on ND's reply, a somatic mutation that changes the phenotype of a horse in certain areas like these is unlikely to affect the health of the horse. However, somatic mutations can occur in any genes, including ones where it may. So while these colours are not at all unhealthy, they are a benign representation of something that COULD be bad for the horse.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info, ND and Chiilaa. I appreciate you guys taking the time to satisfy my curiosity. I find this kind of stuff fascinating. Good to know for future reference!

BTW, the horses are absolutely brilliant. Glad to know there are no inherent health concerns that go along with their special packages.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

While these individuals are stunning, I would not breed with another with the same odd pattern just in case a blending of mutations could produce a foal with problems.
I know there are breeds of dogs with certain coat patterns that you do not want to cross with a like individual for this reason.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> While these individuals are stunning, I would not breed with another with the same odd pattern just in case a blending of mutations could produce a foal with problems.
> I know there are breeds of dogs with certain coat patterns that you do not want to cross with a like individual for this reason.


Somatic mutations are not the same as germ cell mutations - they are mutations in cells that are not sex cells (sperm and eggs). As such, they cannot be passed on to the offspring at all. Unfortunately, too many of these are owned by people who think they CAN be passed on, and they are bred willy-nilly in the attempts to replicate the marking.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^ That's a relief! 
It's good to have people who know about this sort of thing who can enlighten the rest of us. I are now more knowledgeable than I were. : )


----------

